# first baby hatched 5 minutes ago!!!



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

ahhh finally, and I got to watch


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Aww they are so tiny.... Congrats on the new babies


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks! it was super sweet how momma helped him/her out!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats! So tiny and adorable


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Awwww, Congratulations and hope they will have many many Hatchdays  so adorable


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Looking at the eye color, it is going to be a cinnamon.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww congrats and so cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats so cute


----------



## purcellbirds (Apr 27, 2012)

Always a good day when Babies come into the world


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Aww so cute! did he hatch on the carpet? what color are the parents? hes so cute!!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats The babies are so cute.Good Luck and Good Health X x:thumbu::flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol no he hatched on a towel on my bed. I don't think he is going to be a cinnamon it's probably the lighting... The dad is grey with a yellow face and the mom is grey with light yellow around her cheeks. So... Will the baby also be grey with a yellow head if male? And thanks everyone I can't wait for the other baby!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You never know mom and dad ( more specifically dad) might be carrying some splits, you'll have to wait and see 

If the baby is a normal grey, when feathered it will look like a female and if that baby is a male when it molts it will get the yellow face mask.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I don't think he is going to be a cinnamon it's probably the lighting... The dad is grey with a yellow face and the mom is grey with light yellow around her cheeks. So... Will the baby also be grey with a yellow head if male? And thanks everyone I can't wait for the other baby!


The babies eyes are what makes us think cinnamon...that eye color is usually attributed to a cinnamon baby. You'll know more once it feathers out, but if it is a cinnamon, by the descriptions you've given, it would be a girl.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Males can carry splits to sex linked mutations that females cannot. Your boy may very well be split to cinnamon giving you a cinnamon baby. but not all of the babies in the group will be cinnamons.
Can you post pictures of both parents?
Males have yellow faces, females have grey faces  at least in NORMAL grey birds!


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

here is mommy and daddy  Mom is Twitter and dad is Facebook


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

What kind of bedding is that I haven't seem that before btw They are all beautiful


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

it is all natural cellulose fiber bedding. I got it at Petco


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

thought I would add a 1 day old picture.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks adorable Good Luck and Good Health X x


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Baby looks amazing...if it does turn out to be a cinnamon dad is split to it. 

As to the bedding, I would watch it. A lot of bedding like that tends to pull the moisture out of eggs and that might explain the number of DIS eggs you had.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

How cute! I didn't know that babies could feather/ fuzz so fast in just one day...WOW!!!


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks, we had to change the bedding a few days ago because mom or dad pooped in it. Before we changed it there was not that much bedding and they had moved it around so much that the eggs were laying on the box and not on any bedding. I read online that the bedding should be at least 2 inches from the bottom. But I only made it about an inch. In other news I checked the other egg and there is a PIP!! WOO HOO  I am one happy momma.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I didn't know that babies could feather/ fuzz so fast in just one day...WOW!!


The fuzz was already there...the baby was just wet in the first pictures posted.


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol. My husband said the same thing... He was like whoa how did he grow so much fuzz already?


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol.. I looked back and I can see the fuzz but it didnt look like that much...haha. It's cute regardless. Have the others hatched yet?


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

Not yet, there was no pip mark yesterday but there is one today! So I am hoping for tomorrow night or the next day


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

StellasMom said:


> Not yet, there was no pip mark yesterday but there is one today! So I am hoping for tomorrow night or the next day


Yay!!! I hope one day to be in a situation where I can breed just once and have the experience! But I would only do this if I had all resources, funds, and future homes for all but one baby..and if I only got one out of it..well then I'd keep it


----------



## StellasMom (Feb 12, 2012)

They both have good homes to go to. I am getting a Timneh African Grey around the time they will be ready to go, so I don't want to keep one. Well I do I just won't lol


----------

